# Best concealed carry holster for a fat guy?



## Jgatts (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm Looking for the best holster for a fat guy to carry a sd9ve. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It's gonna depend on your body type... you need to carry it in a spot that allows quick access unobstructed by your body. Some heavy guys have large stomachs but very little "love handles" ... and others have more "love handles" and less of a protruding belly. I would suggest considering an OWB (outside the waist band) type holster for quicker access. Wish I could offer more advise, but i'd say try different ones out at a shop... most are really good about trying em' out. See what works for your body type and see which kind will allow unobstructed access. Between an appendix carry or 3-5 O'clock carry, one should work. Maybe some of the larger guys can chime in and offer advise on this topic.

Good luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OWB. I second the motion.

I'm chunky, but not bulgy.
But nevertheless, I can't use an inside-the-pants (IWB) rig.
(Well, I could...but then I'd have to buy pants two sizes too big, and my ego won't permit that.)
Anyway, I find IWB rigs too uncomfortable to wear all day long.

Can you reach behind you while facing directly to your front?
If you can, an OWB holster worn at your hip, just past your medial line, will be easiest to conceal.
If you think of your waist as a clock, with 12:00 being your belt-buckle and 6:00 the center of your back, a (right-hand) OWB holster placed at 4:00 or 4:30 might work pretty well.

You will have to put in a lot of practice, sweeping your covering garment out of the way while reaching for the pistol. While I could describe the technique to you, it will work better if you find an instructor to show it to you, and to critique your technique while you're developing it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

One suggestion that may help clear the covering garment out of the way is to carry a roll of quarters in the lower pocket of the jacket. With the extra weight the jacket will tend to swing out of the way when you pull it back.
GW


----------



## osbornk (Jan 31, 2015)

Master Tuk - Everyday Holsters


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

Wider than I used to be! Ordered and received the new Vannguard2 concealment system for my glock. Drawback? YES added two more "didn't work out" holsters to the someday pile! (As in someday I might find a use for these!) Wearing the vanguard system daily, very pleased.


----------



## Crypt_keeper (Feb 27, 2015)

Appendix all day...
I carry a Beretta 92 in the 1 o'clock position IWB all day and have no issues.
I use a simple Black hawk soft holster, cost like $12.00.
Keeps the gun off my skin and has a clip to grab my belt.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a nice leather Bianchi, OWB rig. It was originally made for the G19, but it works great with my SW40VE Sigma, which is about the same as your Smith & Wesson. It also has a level one retention strap over the top of the pistol, and is a solid carry.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm 6'3" 240.lbs I carry a LC9 with a versa carry IWB, works great and there around $20. Only drawback is I need to wear a long tshirt underneath to keep it away from my skin. Thinking about getting a crossbreed IWB holster for summer time.


----------

